# Elbow isn't fused?



## Hogan (Dec 3, 2008)

My breeder called to tell me that she got my german shepherd's mom's elbows x-rayed and turns out one isn't fused. The vet told her that she is not suitable to breed. 

The breeder said the pre-lims looked excellent when I bought my puppy a year ago, but that she hadn't gotten them OFA certified yet because of her age. The mother was two years old a month before she gave birth. What does this mean for my dog? The mother is not in any pain or showing discomfort and her hips look good. Could the X-ray have been misread? I know dysplasia is genetic, is this elbow dysplasia? Will a dysplastic dog pass it down to every pup in the litter? My dog Hogan seems fine. Should I be more worried? I will get X-rays done on him in a year when he is 2, but I don't know if this should change my plan and I should do them now also. If hers went from excellent to dysplastic in a few short months I don't see a reason to do them early. He's a year old and has not had any problems.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

The elbow problem you're talking about is easily distinguished on an X-ray and not likely to be mis-diagnosed. It it a slight possibility that she could have a traumatic injury to the joint, but injuries generally read differently on rads. Yes, she could pass it to her pups, but it is not gaurenteed that she will. My Ilan came from two excellant parents and has a luxated hip.(Pretty severe) Nature does throw crap shoots every once in a while no matter how well you plan.
Do your x rays once your boy turns 2 and don't breed him beforehand. I might keep tabs on anyone else from his litter that may be used for breeding as well, to see how they turn out.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would have his elbows and hips checked by OFA way before he turns 2. If you plan on doing anything active with him it would be nice to know if there will be issues earlier rather than later.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

I personally would have Xrays done earlier in case there are early indications seen. Dogs whow have this may be asymptomatic. Aside from the more obvious signs and symptoms (lameness, pain, crepitus, swelling of joint, etc), some dogs have a characteristic "head bobbing" type gait (from overcompensating while walking).

There are different types of elbow dysplasia. In regards to an ununited anconeal process (UAP) (elbow not fused), it can often be seen on Xray earlier than 2 y/o, as it should nomally be fused by (I think the following is correct, but I could be off) 6 months of age. 

For some types, it is thought that trauma and to a smaller degree, diet may contribute to its' develoment - however, there are research studies that do highly suggest and support the notion of a genetic predisposition and involvement, particularly in the case of UAP in GSDs. Dogs with this condition most often end up developing chronic osteoarthritis (OA) of the joint (breakdown of cartilage), so early measures aimed at helping to lessen the effects (but not usually completely prevent) resulting from the OA can be helpful (supplements, activity, etc).

Elbow dysplasia can occur without hip dysplasia and vice versa. I would say your vet is right with respects to not breeding a dog with this condition.

Regards


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: HoganMy breeder called to tell me that she got my german shepherd's mom's elbows x-rayed and turns out one isn't fused. The vet told her that she is not suitable to breed.
> 
> The breeder said the pre-lims looked excellent when I bought my puppy a year ago, but that she hadn't gotten them OFA certified yet because of her age.



This sounds fishy. UAP, a type of ED that I suspect is involved here by the description of the elbow not being fused, wouldn't pop up between prelims and offical OFAs. It would have been there on the prelims too. Though depending on who interpreted the prelims and their expertise, it may have been missed. This is why x-rays should be read by experts, like OFA.

The vet is correct that if she does have ED, she should not be bred.



> Originally Posted By: HoganCould the X-ray have been misread?


Yes, though if it is UAP it is much more likely it was the prelim x-ray that was misread, especially if it was just looked at by a vet and not sent to OFA, than there are chances of OFA misreading this one.



> Originally Posted By: HoganWill a dysplastic dog pass it down to every pup in the litter?



Not necessarily. A dysplastic dog is more likely to produce dysplasia in offspring than is a non-dysplastic dog. But there is no guarantee the dysplastic dog will produce a high percentage of dysplastic offspring, just as there is no guarantee a non-dysplastic dog won't produce any dysplastic offspring. A parent having HD or ED just significantly increases the chances of problems in the offspring, but doesn't mean there always will be problems.



> Originally Posted By: Hogan
> My dog Hogan seems fine. Should I be more worried? I will get X-rays done on him in a year when he is 2, but I don't know if this should change my plan and I should do them now also. If hers went from excellent to dysplastic in a few short months I don't see a reason to do them early. He's a year old and has not had any problems.


I would do x-rays sooner rather than later, both for peace of mind on your part and also because if there are problems, the earlier they are identified and steps are taken to manage or correct the problems, the better the long term prognosis for the dog remaining symptom free for a longer period of time.


----------

